# On the corner with power boat racing



## nzmacro (Apr 23, 2014)

I always head for the top end corner unless its driver profile shots. It where the splash is 


1: 







2:






3:






4:






5:






6:






7:






Sony NEX-7, Canon FD 500 F/4.5L

All the best folks. 

Danny.


----------



## EOV (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice clear shots but I would like to see a wider angle on some of these to see more of the scene.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 23, 2014)

EOV said:


> Very nice clear shots but I would like to see a wider angle on some of these to see more of the scene.



I'll second this... Missing the rooster tail!!


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic shots.  I love the eyes in #1 and the wall of water in #6.  Great stuff.


----------



## baturn (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonderful! Especially #1 and #2, as you can see the intense expressions of the drivers.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 23, 2014)

Wider shots, hmmmm why not. Just the drivers like to see themselves.







































Slightly unusual ....













All the best and thanks folks.

Danny.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic, that's what I like to see!!


----------



## Rags (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree. Better with the rooster tails

Gives indication of speed

Rags


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice set! The first is my favorite, for sure. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet shots and in general I like the tighter crops.

#1 is extra sweet.


----------



## Radical (Apr 23, 2014)

awesome shots


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 23, 2014)

Man, that second set is SICK!!  Those guys are crazy, too.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks folks, appreciated for sure. Top speed here for the hydro's is 169 MPH (272 KPH) so they are moving it. The course is checked between each race for log's or any other junk out there. 

Quite a few females out there, so not all male drivers. Jenny is an amazing driver and so is Vicky.

All the best and thanks again.

Danny.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 24, 2014)

160+ on the water must be absolutely insane


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2014)

The current speed record on water, set 36 years ago, is just short of twice that fast - 317 mph (511 kph).


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 24, 2014)

That was flying. Donald Campbell started my interest when I was a kid in Bluebird, then later on of course, the tragic death. Remember watching it all on B/W TV and news reels. For those speed records and even on land, everything has to be flat, water needs to be like glass. You wouldn't want to race like that though or take a corner.

Watching some from the US the other day with boat drags, straight line, man they get up a speed as well. 

All the best and hats off to the pioneers.

Danny.


----------

